# mixing substrate?



## ealerp

Can I mix regular aquarium gravel with a substrate made for plants such as eco complete? so far i have 1 java fern and 1 mico sword and ill soon be adding java moss as soon as it arives and eventually a few other plants. id like to give the plants a better substrate but i dont want to loose all the nitrifying bacteria in my gravel. Thanks in advance.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

I've heard of people doing it, but to me it seems like it would be more of a pain when it's time to do cleanups

personally, I'd layer it; plant friendly substrate on the bottom, gravel on the top. when you plant the plants, push them down through the gravel and to the bottom layer, and the roots will take hold well


----------



## ealerp

ok thanks alot Ill give it a try.


----------



## phys

i've seen a lot of people mix but i've seen better results from people who've had what automatic suggested.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

'tis the method I personally use  although a little different

I use a layer of peat moss, a layer of play sand, and then gravel

this is commonly known as the "beaslebob sytle" substrate


----------



## ealerp

Sorry about the wording by mixing I just meant using gravel as well as a substrate made for plants.


----------



## ealerp

Looks nice. The peat moss and play sand wont efect my water parameters? Sorry but im just getting into the planted aquarium thing altho ive done alot of reserch im still learning.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

peat moss will drop the PH quite a bit, so you need to make sure the fish you have can survive in it

I just moved the tank, and it had been set up for only about 4 months prior, and the PH dropped to being a steady 6.4; pretty low. being setup now in the new place, the water from the tap has a much higher PH from the start, so water changes and top-offs should keep them a little higher now, which is good because my Albino Ling Finned Bristlenose Pleco wasn't liking the low PH and his fins were dieing off... they're growing back already after being in the higher PH for only a week


----------



## ealerp

I have a common pleco a couple platys 1 female beta 1 paradise gaurami 3 guppys and a molly. im not sure what my ph is, the fish are all happy and healthy so i havent felt the need to check it. would you recomend using a ph regulator from petco?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

personally, I don't like to use any water parameter changing chemicals like that. once you start using them, it's hard to keep your PH steady and it'll be all over the place as you try to keep it at a certain level.

a constant low or high PH is much more tolerable to most fish than a constantly fluctuating PH level. constant fluctuations can put many fish into what's known as PH shock, which is often lethal to them

peat moss is a natural way to lower the PH, and crushed coral I believe is a good natural way to raise it, although I've never tried it


----------



## jrman83

You can mix if you want to. I have a 29g that I didn't want to pull everything out to re-do so I just toseed in eco on top and mixed a little. You may want to pull out some of your old gravel but you dont have to unless you already have 3-4 inches and adding more will make it too deep, I have about 50 plants in my 29g and they are all doing great and very healthy.


----------

